# Automatically start/stop looping thunder audio with AC power on timer



## Subsonic (Sep 20, 2021)

Hi all! This year I want to enhance my graveyard with lightning and thunder.

I have an outdoor timer that turns on at dusk and stays on for 6 hours which turns on all the lighting.

I plan to go with a strobe that listens to audio which I will place next to speakers in a tree. Getting the looping thunder audio is easy.

1. What I can't figure out is what type of wav/MP3 player can I get that'll automatically start playing the thunder loop.when AC power is applied to it.

2. Also, while I have you, I was thinking of using computer speakers and covering them from the elements but wondering if that'll be enough "realistic oomph" for the thunder compared to a larger PA speaker that someone can recommend that's waterproof around $50-100ish


----------



## Techster (Jan 10, 2012)

Subsonic said:


> Hi all! This year I want to enhance my graveyard with lightning and thunder.
> 
> I have an outdoor timer that turns on at dusk and stays on for 6 hours which turns on all the lighting.
> 
> ...


Try using an amplifier with USB playback like this one - it will play the USB on a repeating basis
Amazon.com: Lepy LP-V9S Hi-Fi Stereo Power Digital Amplifier with USB SD DVD CD FM MP3 : Electronics

Than you don't need powered speakers, just some good speakers with decent bass.


----------



## Subsonic (Sep 20, 2021)

Techster said:


> Try using an amplifier with USB playback like this one - it will play the USB on a repeating basis
> Amazon.com: Lepy LP-V9S Hi-Fi Stereo Power Digital Amplifier with USB SD DVD CD FM MP3 : Electronics
> 
> Than you don't need powered speakers, just some good speakers with decent bass.


This is a great idea. Any recommendations on speakers?


----------



## Subsonic (Sep 20, 2021)

Subsonic said:


> This is a great idea. Any recommendations on speakers?


Got the LEPY thing and some speakers. Worked like a charm! Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

Try second hand shops for a good sub woofer. You need at least a 12" woofer to get real bass. You might find a guitar amp or car audio stuff. I use a dual 18" sub when I want to feel the thunder.


----------



## Subsonic (Sep 20, 2021)

I can't have anything too loud. I wound up getting these and mounted them in my tree above the sidewalk.








Amazon.com: Moukey Passive 3-Way Indoor - Outdoor Speakers Pair, Waterproof Stereo Bookshelf Speakers with Powerful Bass, All-Weather Durability, Swivel Bracket, Expansive Stereo Sound Coverage - M20-2 : Electronics


Amazon.com: Moukey Passive 3-Way Indoor - Outdoor Speakers Pair, Waterproof Stereo Bookshelf Speakers with Powerful Bass, All-Weather Durability, Swivel Bracket, Expansive Stereo Sound Coverage - M20-2 : Electronics



www.amazon.com


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

Those are nice looking. I have a similar sized set of speakers and they are pretty good. Have fun!


----------



## Subsonic (Sep 20, 2021)

Batbuddy said:


> Those are nice looking. I have a similar sized set of speakers and they are pretty good. Have fun!


Now I need to figure out how to automate a projector (when AC power is applied) for next year. Got any tips on that?


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

Yes, get a sprite video player... http://www.medeawiz.com/Products.html I have one and it works awesome!


----------



## Subsonic (Sep 20, 2021)

Ok, so that connects to the projector. But which projector will auto start to the HDMI of the Sprite?


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

The way I would do it is Just have any projector hooked to it and leave it on the whole time. The Sprite is an instantly switchable player and can be triggered to switch between two videos immediately. So have a blank/black video playing on a loop and then when you want your actual video to play just trigger the Sprite.


----------



## Subsonic (Sep 20, 2021)

Ok, leaving it on is an option. That's a good idea. Actually, this projector I have I can schedule a time for it to turn on and off internally if it's always plugged in and on. 

Just curious, what video do you play?


----------

